# Reef Website?



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Do any of the reefers out there find there is a need for another canadian website. I have been thinking of doing something marine type for a while. The marine forum would be it's own site and canada wide. I know the other site out there is canreef but because i'm not into the marine side of the hobby (yet) i am unsure if it's even worth competing with. Input appreciated.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

I Don't know if the marine forum needs it's own site necessarily. maybe just split into subforms... reef vs fish only, diy, etc.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd join, BCA is my favorite but it would be cool to see if we could build as strong of a salty site. I say go for it!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree, there isnt much for Canadian, or at least WESTERN Canada marine wise.


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

We definitely need more reefer stuff.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

ill submit my application to be a mod


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Rogue9 said:


> I Don't know if the marine forum needs it's own site necessarily. maybe just split into subforms... reef vs fish only, diy, etc.


I like this idea.

Canreef has a pretty good following in Western Canada already and I'm not sure there's a big enough market for another SW-dedicated site.

It's the classifieds that really drive a Canadian SW site since reefing is so darned expensive people are constantly wheeling and dealing out of necessity.


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd join since I got banned from canreef, from asking questions and trying to get a seahorse


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

littlereefer said:


> I'd join since I got banned from canreef, from asking questions and trying to get a seahorse


You were banned because, among other things, you created 3 separated accounts there, which is against their rule AND our rules as well.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd just be clear that it's a saltwater site. A west-coast site about "reefing" could be easily misconstrued!


----------

